# Parkplatz Steinach am Brenner



## grothauu (30. Juni 2009)

Weiß jemand, ob ich in Steinach am Brenner für eine Woche mein Auto problemlos stehen lassen kann. Ich übernachte dort nicht, kann also keinen Deal mit einer Pension machen. 

Letztes Jahr in Garmisch war das natürlich kein Problem, aber eventuell sind die Parkplätze in Steinach stark reglementiert. Das kann ich in GE leider nicht feststellen.
Uli


----------



## Trekiger (1. Juli 2009)

vielleicht hilft dir auch ein Parkplatz in Matrei
47.125170, 11.452035
+47° 7' 30.61", +11° 27' 7.33"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (1. Juli 2009)

Servus!
Ich glaub, dass dir die Polizei eine ehrliche und auf Erfahrung basierende Antwort geben kann:

http://www.bundespolizei.gv.at/organisation/result.aspx?master=TIROL&parent=1202

Dort steht ne Mailadresse. 

Ansonst ist Trins in der Nachbarschaft ein Nest. Am Schlepplift sollte man parken können.


----------



## grothauu (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo Michael, hallo Trekiger,
danke für den Link. Ich werde gleich mal Kontakt aufnehmen. Es gibt wirklich k(a)ine Frage, auf die du nicht kompetent was schreiben kannst - auch wenn sie so ausgefallen ist wie meine. 

Die Koordinaten von Trekiger schauen auch schon recht vielversprechend aus.
Uli


----------



## cebe (1. Juli 2009)

Wir haben uns vor ein paar Jahren am Bahnhof hingestellt. Das hat gut geklappt.

Auch bin ich ein Jahr davor an der Talstation des Lifts zur Bergaralm gestanden. Dort ist jedoch in der Nacht gar nichts los, das Auto steht einsam und verlassen rum. Das war mir dann nicht ganz so sympatisch.


----------



## grothauu (1. Juli 2009)

Die Kommandant der Steinacher Polizei hat sich sehr freundlich und unglaublich schnell bei mir per Mail gemeldet und mich noch gebeten, PKW Typ und Kennzeichen zu hinterlegen, damit man mir keinen Suchtrupp hinterher schickt. 1a Service vom Forum und der Polizei.

Uli


----------



## tiroler1973 (2. Juli 2009)

Servus!
Die Jungs von der Polizei nennen sich ja auch Freund und Helfer. Man kann daran erkennen, dass es nicht viel braucht, um ein Image ein bisserl aufzupolieren.
Viel Spaß auf deiner Tour.


----------



## Trekiger (2. Juli 2009)

grothauu,
wenn die polizei weis wo dein auto steht und dann auch noch kontrolliert, das ist natütlich noch besser. melde mal ein fazit dieser aktion, wenn du wieder da bist.
Gruss


----------



## Matze_sk (3. Juli 2009)

hallo,

am bahnhof ist das gar kein problem, sonst noch am lift.


----------



## immler (7. September 2011)

servus, 
am Bahnhof braucht man seit juni ein park and ride ticket von der Bahn, man kann also nur mit gültigem Fahrschein parken. Am Skilift kann man aber ohne probleme parken


----------



## trhaflhow (7. September 2011)

grothauu schrieb:


> Die Kommandant der Steinacher Polizei hat sich sehr freundlich und unglaublich schnell bei mir per Mail gemeldet und mich noch gebeten, PKW Typ und Kennzeichen zu hinterlegen, damit man mir keinen Suchtrupp hinterher schickt. 1a Service vom Forum und der Polizei.
> 
> Uli



Das ist dort wohl das übliche Vorgehen.
Freunde haben es genauso gelöst

Wichtig ist denen aber auch wie dir schon gemailt wurde, das Kennzeichen mitzuteilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micmax.oc (7. September 2011)

Ansonsten könnte man noch direkt in Brenner Ort im outlet-Center-Parkhaus kostenfrei parken
 Grüße michi


----------



## bikeseppl (8. September 2011)

Micmax.oc schrieb:


> Ansonsten könnte man noch direkt in Brenner Ort im outlet-Center-Parkhaus kostenfrei parken
> Grüße michi


Da kannst du nicht mehrere Tage parken, wenn dann in den Ort ca. 150m fahren und vor der Kapelle rechts die Einbahnstraße hoch. Hier ist ein kostenloser Parkplatz auf dem ich selbst schon 2x geparkt mehrere Tage habe.

Servus Reiner


----------

